# Welche PS3 Spiele?



## FreaksLikeMe (13. August 2011)

Hey,

hab mir vor kurzem eine PS3 gegönnt und wollte euch mal fragen welche Spiele man eigentlich haben "muss" für die PS3? 

Hab bis jetzt Oblivion, Red Dead Redemption und Fifa11.

Mit Ego-Shootern komme ich auf der PS3 nicht klar...


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 4 war in meinen Augen ein MUSS für die PS3.


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2011)

Hier mal eine "kleine" Liste, gibts i.d.R. alle günstig als UK-Importe:

1. God of War III + God of War Collection, sofern du sie nicht für PS2 haben solltest (Kratos FTW ).
2. Little Big Planet 1+2 (Jump 'n Run mit super Editor).
3. Uncharted 1+2 (mMn die besten aktuellen Action-Adventures auf Konsole).
4. Brütal Legend (für Metaller ein Muss).
5. Demon's Souls (Vorsicht: knüppelhartes RPG).
6. Dante's Inferno (im Endeffekt wie God of War).

Falls du noch mehr Vorschläge brauchst, kein Problem.
Erscheint erst in einigen Wochen (hoffe, es dauert nicht noch bis Weihnachten):
Ico + Shadow of the Colossus HD (absolutes Must Have auf PS2; wenn man beide Teile nicht hat, dann in HD für PS3 erst recht)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. August 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 war in meinen Augen ein MUSS für die PS3.


 
Ich kenne die vorgänger aber nicht und für ps3 gibts die nicht. Oder brauch man die nicht kennnen?


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2011)

Also bei MGS4 finde ich persönlich es eigtl. unabdingbar, die  Vorgänger gespielt zu haben; das Spiel zieht fast die gesamte Atmosphäre  aus deinen vorangegangenen Abenteuern mit dem Hauptcharakter und hat eine tiefgreifende  Geschichte, die sich sonst nicht erschließen lässt. Stell es dir in etwa  so vor, als würdest du Half Life 2: Episode 2 spielen, ohne je zuvor  einen Teil der Serie gespielt zu haben. Vlt. kommt ja eines Tages ein HD Remake für PS3/4 (wobei ich persönlich sagen muss, dass ich von MGS4 schlichtweg enttäuscht war - zu wenig zu tun, zu einfach, dumme KI etc.)


----------



## GermanSurvivor13 (13. August 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab mir vor kurzem eine PS3 gegönnt und wollte euch mal fragen welche Spiele man eigentlich haben "muss" für die PS3?
> 
> ...



Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare, L.A. Noire, Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed, Grand Theft Auto: IV, Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City.


----------



## wuschi (13. August 2011)

find die ratchet and clank spiele echt geil machen nen heiden spass bekommt man glaub ich schon als platinum 
infamous ,killzone ,uncharted sind auch net schlecht 

ansich sind meiner meinung nach alle exlusiv ps3 spiele zu empfelen


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2011)

Heavy Rain
LA Noire

kein muss ist GT5, das Spiel ist nicht so gut.


----------



## Re4dt (13. August 2011)

Also ich würde dir folgende Spiele empfehlen. 
Uncharted 1+2  ein muss  
L.A Noire 
Little Big Planet 2
Ratchet and Clank (wirklich genial  )
Killzone 3
Gran Turismo 5 
Infamous 1+2
Und natürlich
Heavy Rain! Einfach nur epic


----------



## Apfelringo (13. August 2011)

Ich hab Mgs 4 auch ohne die Vorgänger gespielt und fand das Spiel trotzdem bombastisch!!!
Atmosphäre, story, gameplay absolut unerreicht, ist nachwievor mein lieblingspiel. Und da ende des jahres die Mgs Hd Collection rauskommt, werde ich die alten Teile nun auch nachholen.

Ansonsten lohnen sich halt die ganzen ps3 exklusiv Titel:
Gran Turismo5
Uncharted 1,2,3
Heavy Rain
Killzone 2,3
God of War

und von dem Multiplattformern:
Final Fantasy 13


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2011)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Ich hab Mgs 4 auch ohne die Vorgänger gespielt und fand das Spiel trotzdem bombastisch!!!
> Atmosphäre, story, gameplay absolut unerreicht, ist nachwievor mein lieblingspiel. Und da ende des jahres die Mgs Hd Collection rauskommt, werde ich die alten Teile nun auch nachholen.



Das denke ich auch. Es ist zwar besser wenn man die Teile davor kennt, aber es müsste auch problemlos ohne gehen. MGS4 hat ja mehr oder weniger seine eigene Geschichte.


----------



## Robonator (20. August 2011)

Killzone 3, Heavy Rain, God of War 3

Das sind für mich Spiele die man einfach haben MUSS!

Besonders Killzone 3 mit seiner abnormalen geilen Grafik  
Killzone 3 - Official Launch Trailer - YouTube


----------

